# Thackston Dairy Milk Bottle



## oldstuffkb (Jun 16, 2020)

Looking for info or value


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 16, 2020)

Which one? Is it the clean as the cleanest slugplate or another variant. Greenville, South Carolina right
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## oldstuffkb (Jun 16, 2020)

It is the clean as the cleanest one.  Know anything about it??


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 16, 2020)

I know the dairy was located on Old Buncombe Road. The 1/2 pint version is the hardest to find. Not much more could I find about this dairy. You can search for Greenville newspaper articles and phone directories. So many dairies some more documented than others. If it is value you are searching look at ones sold on ebay. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## oldstuffkb (Jun 16, 2020)

Thank you so much for your help


----------

